# Paypal checkout screens, Credit card info vs. paypal account



## 13Graphics (Jul 20, 2009)

hey all,

I'm putting together my "new" website. I have 1 design to sell, but it seems that people want to see it on a site before sending money. That's cool.

Anyhow, I set up a paypal add to cart button, etc, but I'm confused on the checkout part. 

I've done paypal checkout through other sites, and I get the page with the credit card form on the left, and the paypal login on the right. 

When mine goes through, it's only the paypal login with a tiny link to get to the credit card page in a paragraph on the left.

Is there a way to get the dual page first? Even my wife said she would be confused by the first page.

I've tried clearing cookies, etc with no luck.


----------



## RM5 (May 6, 2009)

Absolutely, Great question. Am also trying to figure it out. Have called paypal a couple of times and em'd them And get the feeling we are speaking in separate languages. Had it set up correctly on one of our sites. For whatever reason it fell out when we added some code. I think it is really something simple. Just can't figure it out or remember how it was set up.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I believe you have to have the Paypal Merchant Account to get the 2nd screen. The person buying your items is not sent to the paypal login page but they stay on your site and enter their credit card information there. If you just have a regular Paypal account you will get the first screen. Go to Paypal I think what you need is called Paypal Pro.


Katrina


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

> I believe you have to have the Paypal Merchant Account to get the 2nd screen. The person buying your items is not sent to the paypal login page but they stay on your site and enter their credit card information there. If you just have a regular Paypal account you will get the first screen. Go to Paypal I think what you need is called Paypal Pro.


Paypal Pro is the method to use when you don't want your buyer to leave your site to process their credit card. But it has nothing to do with the screen 13graphics is looking for. The screen he is looking for is when buyers ARE taken off your site to Paypal's site.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

The second screen is the screen my customers get and I assumed it was because I have Paypal Pro.

Oh well you learn something new everyday.

Katrina


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Ok just asked Paypal and they said you get that screen when you create a buy now button.

Katrina


----------



## 13Graphics (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks for the replies.

I haven't had a chance to mess around with this again yet, but I did get the first screen when I did a buy now button, and the regular cart.


----------



## RM5 (May 6, 2009)

veedub3 said:


> Ok just asked Paypal and they said you get that screen when you create a buy now button.
> 
> Katrina


Not, being at all sarcastic. Just one of my fav. quotes. The more you learn the less you know. A biz assoc. had warned me a couple of wks ago that they were also taking up their fees without advising customers. Guess they were right. Ebay is pushing it a bit with the new PayPal fees..

Yeah, just had a look at the screens. I still hve some issues with them

RM


----------



## 13Graphics (Jul 20, 2009)

OK, I just tried again. I hadn't tried in IE, and when I did I got the full credit card page. I figured it had to be cookies, so I went back, restarted firefox, and made sure I got EVERY SINGLE paypal cookie.

Loaded my page, hit the checkout, and voila, full credit card page. Logged into paypal, tried again, and only got the paypal login. Cleared cookies, tried again, got the credit card page. 

Somehow I must have missed one of them the first time I tried. My fault, glad I got it cleared up though.

BTW after clearing cookies, then logging into paypal there were about 20 new ones.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

veedub3 said:


> The second screen is the screen my customers get and I assumed it was because I have Paypal Pro.


Katrina, 

I'm curious why you are paying the fee for paypal pro if you are not using the 'process credit card payments directly on your site' feature? 

What else does Pro do for you?


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

splathead said:


> Katrina,
> 
> I'm curious why you are paying the fee for paypal pro if you are not using the 'process credit card payments directly on your site' feature?
> 
> What else does Pro do for you?


Website pro has so many more features than the standard paypal but my two main reason is that I also sell non-textile items where there is a monthly subscription and the subscriber is charged monthly unitl they cancel. Because I also have a brick and mortar store I also use the virtual terminal feature that allows me to process credit card payments for walk in customers. Both features you do not get with the standard Paypal.

I agree that I need to use the feature that keeps the buyers on my website and currently I am doing somthing about it. I built all 6 of my sites which were not the greatest but now a designer has taken over redesigning them and will correct them all..


Katrina


----------



## 13Graphics (Jul 20, 2009)

You can do subscriptions without it, or at least you use to be able too. I used it for payment processing when I did web hosting. No terminal though.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

13Graphics said:


> You can do subscriptions without it, or at least you use to be able too. I used it for payment processing when I did web hosting. No terminal though.


If you are a buyer than you can subscribe to any service you want. For example my hostng account is a subscription so every quarter they automatically deduct fees from my paypal account.

But as a seller in order to offer your customers subscriptions or recurring automatic payments you have to have Paypal Pro.

Katrina


----------



## 13Graphics (Jul 20, 2009)

Something must have changed then. I was selling my web hosting without a pro account. I don't think they had a pro account then. Twas about 4 years ago.

Good to know though.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

13Graphics said:


> Something must have changed then. I was selling my web hosting without a pro account. I don't think they had a pro account then. Twas about 4 years ago.
> 
> Good to know though.


Nothing has changed. You don't need Pro for subscriptions. Paypal standard can do it.


----------



## Basikboy (Aug 28, 2007)

Can a Paypal Pro Account be easily Integrated with a Cubecart store? Currently I only offer standard Paypal but would love to offer my customers a option like Paypal Pro. I do see a Paypal Direct payment gateway option In the gateways section of my store. When I click on it the screen asks for an API Account Name and Login. Is this what i would get from Paypal? Thanks for any help!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Yes, cubecart supports paypal pro. Once you sign up for it at paypal, they will give you all the settings you need for cubecart.


----------



## Basikboy (Aug 28, 2007)

I Have Version 3 of cubecart, will that be ok?


----------



## Basikboy (Aug 28, 2007)

Just found out Paypal pro holds 30% of your daily sales for 90 days!


----------



## Cutebrands (Apr 12, 2011)

Wonder if i should use Paypal Pro or just go to my bank to set up a merchant account. Its probably comparable in terms of pricing.


----------

